# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Απώλεια καναρινιών. Φούσκωμα σώματος και ξαφνικός θάνατος.

## Antoniossig

Χαιρετω την ομορφη παρεα.
Δυστυχως το πρωτο μου ποστ ειναι για δυστυχη λογο.
Τις τελευταιες 10-15 μερες χανω και απο ενα καναρινι.
Ενω την προηγουμενη μερα ειναι οκ και δραστηριο το βραδυ ξαφνικα φουσκωνει και την επομενη μερα το πρωι το βρισκω ή νεκρο ή σε κατασταση να παλευει ξαπλωμενο για την ζωη του.

Τους προηγουμενους 2 μηνες ειχα χασει 2 καναρινια απο επιθεση αρπακτικου οποτε αναγκαστικα να φτιαξω μια μεγαλη κλουβα προστασιας απο dexion στην οποια μπαινουν τα κλουβια μεσα.Απο τοτε εχει αρχισει αυτη η ιστορια.
Δεν λεω οτι φταιει η μεγαλη κλουβα απλα το αναφερω σαν λεπτομερεια.Τα πουλια ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και οταν εχει καλο καιρο βγαινουν και τοποθετουνται στην κλουβα απο dexion.
Τελευταιο κρουσμα σημερα το πρωι και πριν απο λιγη ωρα.
Εχει αντιμετωπισει κανενας αλλος/αλλη παρομοιο προβλημα;

Επειδη τοσα χρονια δεν ειχαμε τετοια προβληματα δεν ξερω καποιον γιατρο να του πω να κοιταξει καποιο καναρινι,ζωντανο ή νεκρο ετσι να μπορει να μου πει μια επισημη γνωμη.
Εαν μπορει καποιος/καποια εστω να μου προτεινει καποιον γιατρο.

Μια γνωμη απο καταστημα πτηνων ειναι οτι μπορει να εχουν κολλησει τυφο απο καποιο σπουργιτι ή περιστερι.

Οποιαδηποτε γνωμη ή αποψη καλοδεχουμενη.

Λυπαμαι που σας "γνωριζω" κατω απο αυτες τις συνθηκες.

----------


## mitsman

Καλησπερα Αντωνη.... θελουμε περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες...τα πουλια τα εχεις ολα μαζι>?? ξεχωριστα σε κλουβακια??? τι τρωνε????εσυ τι πιστευεις οτι μπορει να φταιει????  Τις κουτσουλιες τις εχεις κοιταξει ??? κοιλια εχεις δει απο τα καναρινια απο κατω???? στα καναρινια που πεθαναν ανοιξες σε κανενα το στομα να δεις εσωτερικα μηπως δεις τιποτα εξογκωματα??

----------


## Antoniossig

Δημητρη καλησπερα.τα πουλια βρισκονται σε κλουβια το καθενα μονο του σε μονα κλουβια και 3οροφα.Τα πουλια τρωνε καναβουρι αγοραστο και αποθηκευμενο σε μεταλλικο δοχειο.Να σου πω την αληθεια κουτσουλιες δεν εχω κοιταξει ουτε την κοιλια τους.Ειναι το επομενο βημα που θα κανω.Οσο για το στομα που λες δεν μου περασε απο το μυαλο.
Επειδη παντα ειχαμε καναρινια στην οικογενεια για παρεα και ποτε δεν ειχαμε αντιμετωπισει τετοια προβληματα δεν εχω τετοια εμπειρια.Θα κοιταξω αυτα που μου ειπες και θα σας πω.
Σαν πρωτη αντιμετωπιση το προηγουμενο σαββατο πλυναμε ολα τα κλουβια δυστυχως σαν αποτελεσμα.
Τωρα τα αλλαζουμε σε καποια αλλα για να τα πλυνουμε αυριο ξανα.

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση σου.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη όταν λες κανναβούρι το εννοείς σαν κελαϊδίνη ή σκέτο ; Παρατήρησεσ να έρχονται εκεί άγρια πουλιά; Μήπως εκεί καταλήγουν τίποτα τοξικά αέρια από καμμία καμινάδα ....;

----------


## mitsman

Αυριο θελω να βαλεις λευκο χαρτι στους πατους των κλουβιων και να μας βγαλεις φωτογραφιες τις κουτσουλιες τους
Να βρεξεις με νερακι τις κοιλιτσες τους και να μας βαλεις φωτογραφιες και απο αυτες!
Να πας να παρεις ενα  μειγμα τροφης για καναρινια χωρις ρουπσεν και οχι σκετο καναβουρι, γιατι το πουλι για να τραφει πρεπει να αλλαξει την τροφη και οχι σκετο καναβουρι καναβουρι... που λεει και το ασθμα!


το βραδυ τι ωρα κοιμουνται τα πουλια???

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μηπως ηρθε καποιο καινουργιο πουλακι στη παρεα σου, περιπου οταν αρχισαν οι απωλειες?

----------


## jk21

συν ολα αυτα που εχουν πει τα παιδια ,πες αν κοντα στην κλουβα ή εντος της ,μπορει να υπαρχει καποιο φυτο τοξικο για εκεινα ,που ισως μασουλανε και τι σκευη εχεις βαλει εντος της κλουβας 

αν θες βγαλε και ενα βιντεο την κλουβα για 1 λεπτο με τα πουλια μεσα

----------


## koukoulis

Ασπεργίλωση μήπως; Φυσικά χωρίς στοιχεία είναι αδύνατο να υποθέσει κανείς, αλλά μου θύμισε ένα παλαιότερο θέμα με τίτλο μαζικός θάνατος καναρινιών. Εύχομαι το καλύτερο.

----------


## Antoniossig

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.Δυστυχως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καλα.
Απο οτι φαινεται μεχρι το βραδυ θα εχω αλλη μια απωλεια.
Εχει κατσει κατω φουσκωμενο και τρεμει.

@mitsman
Μπορεσα να κανω αυτο που μου ειπες με το λευκο χαρτι.
Δυστυχως ειχες δικιο για τις κοτσυλιες.Οπως θα δεις και στην φωτογραφια απο οτι καταλαβαινω υπαρχει αιμα στις κοτσυλιες.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gf3pa41q4b5zh5x/20130214_174402.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nxbwy693a4...2017.52.49.jpg




Τα πουλια μετα τις 10 το αργοτερο βρισκονται σε κατασταση που μπορουν να κοιμηθουν (δηλαδη σε σκοταδι) καθως βρισκονται στο σαλονι.
Θα προσπαθησω μεχρι το βραδυ να τραβηξω και τις κοιλιες απο τα πτηνα και ειδικα το καναρινι που πιστευω οτι εχει το προβλημα.

@Νίκος.Λ οντως το τελευταιο καιρο εχουν ερθει νεοι φιλοι στην παρεα καθως ειχαμε μερικες απωλεις λογω αρπακτικου.


@jk21 δυστυχως δεν μπορω να σου βγαλω βιντεακι με την κλουβα καθως την χρησιμοποιω μονο σε καλο καιρο οπου και βγαζω τα καναρινια στο μπαλκονι.Σε κρυους και βροχερους καιρους μενουν μεσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## mitsman

Αντωνη μηπως εχεις στα πουλια σου και καμμια καρδερινα πιασμενη????
Με ειλικρινεια θα λυσουμε το προβλημα!
Μηπως ταιζεις κοκκινη βιταμινη τα πουλια?????
Αλλιως αν ειναι αιμα εχουμε σοβαρο προβλημα!!!!!

Παιζει να τσιμπανε τιποτα τοξικο?????????? κατι που ειναι εκτος των κλασσικων????

----------


## Antoniossig

Αν με το πιασμενη εννοεις εγκυο δεν νομιζω.
Τα πουλια τρωνε βιταμινη κοκκινη αλλα ολα τα αλλα πουλια(περιπου 10) οι κοτσυλιες τους ειναι διαφορετικες απο αυτη αλλα ιδιες μεταξυ τους.
Τοξικο δεν νομιζω απο τη στιγμη που βρισκονται σε εσωτερικο χωρο(χωρις ιχνος καπνου στο σπιτι) και στο μπαλκονι η κλουβα βρισκεται μακρυα απο φυτα.

----------


## nick13

Αντωνη με το πιασμενη εννοει μηπως εχεις καμια καρδερινα η οποια να μην ειναι απο καποιον εκτροφεα αλλα να εχει πιαστει απο την φυση και τωρα να βρισκετε σε ενα κλουβι
ειναι πολυ συμαντικο αυτο να ξερεις,εχεις καποια??αν ναι εχει ερθει σε επαφη με τα υπολοιπα??η καποιο σκευος τους?? επισης ποσο καιρο την εχεις στην κατοχη σου?

----------


## mitsman

Κοκκινη βιταμινη και οτιδηποτε ειδος τετοιας βιταμινης πετα την στα σκουπιδια σε παρακαλω αποψε κιολας!
Για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις ενα μολυβι ειναι τοξικο....  μπορει να ειναι κατι που δεν βαζει το μυαλο σου.... κοιτα καλα και σκεψου!

καρδερινα γενικα εχεις στην εκτροφη σου???? πιασμενη εννοω αγριο πουλακι που καποιος καταφερε και το επιασε και το εβαλε σε κλουβακι!

----------


## Antoniossig

Ολα τα πουλια ειναι απο μαγαζια και φιλικα προσωπα που τα ειχαν.
Καρδερινα εχω κανα 2.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα υπηρχε κατι τοξικο λογικα δεν θα τα πειραζε ολα μαζι;
Αυτο που γινεται "χτυπαει" ενα ενα τα καναρινια.Δηλαδη πεθαινει το ενα και μετα απο 1-2 μερες αρχιζουν τα συμπτωματα σε αλλο το οποιο δεν εχει καμια σχεση.(καθε κλουβι οταν μεινει "κενο" απο θανατο πλενεται.)

Θα το κοιταξω για τα τοξικα που λες.

Μεχρι στιγμης εχω μαθει πραγματα τα οποια δεν ηξερα προηγουμενα χρονια.
Οσο για την βιταμινη θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σου και θα την απομακρυνω απο την διατροφη.

----------


## mitsman

Οι κουτσουλιες που είναι κόκκινες μάλλον είναι από αυτή την αηδία.... Οι καρδερινα μεταφέρουν τα κόκκινος που μπορεί να ευθύνονται για πολλά.... Γενικά όμως νομίζω ότι στην εκτροφή σου υπάρχουν πολλά λάθη που θα σε βοηθήσουμε να τα βελτιώσεις κ να έχεις υγιή πουλια!!!!

----------


## nick13

αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι φυσιολογικο το να μην πεθαινουν ολα μαζι,αν εφαγαν κατι δηλητηριασμενο οι οργανισμοι τους δεν ανταποκρινονται την ιδια χρονικη στιγμη σε ολα.Παρατηρησε την τροφη τους μηπως την εχεις σε μερος που να εχει παρει υγρασια,μπορει να εχει χαλασει.μπορει και να την πειρες ηδη χαλασμενη απο το πετ σοπ.παρατηρησε την γενικοτερα μηπως δεις κατι περιεργο.γραψε ακριβως τι διατροφη ακολουθεις στα καναρινια σου μηπως και βρεθει καποια ακρη,ειναι κριμα αυτο που συμβαινει.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τα φιλικα προσωπα που σου εδωσαν τις καρδερινες, τις επιασαν απο τη φυση? Στα νεα πουλια που ηρθαν στην εκτροφη σου, περιπου απο οταν αρχισαν οι απωλειες τηρησες καραντινα? Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά

Επισης, οι τροφες τους ειναι χυμα ή συσκευασμενες?

----------


## jk21

Αν και αυριο το πρωι και ενω εχεις σταματησει να δινεις την κοκκινη μπισκοτοαηδια  ,συνεχισουν κοκκινες κουτσουλιες ,δινεις αμεσα στα πουλια ενεργο ανθρακα απο φαρμακεια ή καρβουνακι απο πετ σοπ 

αν δεν πας αυριο πρωι πρωι σε γιατρο με ζωντανο αρρωστο πουλι και καποιο πεθαμενο για νεκροψια ,επειδη βλεπω το θεμα οτι προχωραει και στα αλλα πουλια ,πας σε καταστημα κτηνιατρικων και βρισκεις cosumix plus ή σε φαρμακειο και παιρνεις το bactrimel σιροπι .Μου γραφεις τι πηρες και σου στελνω δοσολογια 

βασικα αν μπορουσες να βρεις τωρα καρβουνακι να δωσεις τωρα ή ξημερωματα πριν ξεκινησουν αντιβιωση ,ακομα καλυτερα .οταν θα ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση ,θα το σταματησεις εκεινο 

θα δωσεις σε ολα οσα συνηπηρχανε με αυτα που ηταν αρρωστα ή υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχεις μπλεξει αυτες τις μερες τα σκευη φαγητου και νερου 

πρεπει να δουμε τις κοιλιες των πουλιων ,εστω του αρρωστου ,αν ειναι πρησμενες 

δες εδω φωτο να βοηθηθεις 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*μην καθυστερεις καθολου !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τις τελευταιες 15 ημερες ποσες φορες εχεις αλαξει τροφη?

----------

